# Bayr. Meisterschaft im Radcross



## Sandra (5. Dezember 2002)

Hallo zusammen !
Für alle, die es interessiert. Am kommenden Sonntag, 08.12., findet in Fürth /Oberfürberg/Fürther Stadtwald (Hotel Forsthaus/Trimm dich Pfad) die Bayrische Meisterschaft im Radcross statt. Die Veranstaltung beginnt um ca. 12.30 mit einem Hobbyrennen für Crossräder + MTB`s (!) und danach startet die Jugend. Gegen 14.30 geht dann die männliche Elite an den Start.   
Vielleicht sieht man sich.   
Sandra


----------



## Altitude (5. Dezember 2002)

Wen Ihr was fettes stöhnendes auf nem Singlespeed entdeckt - das bin Ich (wenn mein Knie bis dahin wieder passt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (5. Dezember 2002)

... hmmm, für diesen anblick würde sich die anreise fast schon lohnen  

gute besserung und viel erfolg!

 
tom


----------

